# Front Brake Disc Size?



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all,

What size brake discs does the 2.0 TFSI coupe 200bhp use?
Mine are 80% worn so looking at replacing very soon.

Wondering if they are the same size as the MK6 Golf GTI because if they are I can get them cheap from my local VW dealer?
Audi said £180 to have them installed (including parts and labour).


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

They use the same set up as the MK5 GTi, and presume it's the same for the MK6. Disk size is 312mm.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

All the "warm" VAG cars use the same 312mm front brake setup. So Skoda Octavia vRS and SEAT Leon FR use them too. Try the bigger brakes off the Leon Cupra/TTS/TT V6 as a cheap upgrade.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

wja96 said:


> All the "warm" VAG cars use the same 312mm front brake setup. So Skoda Octavia vRS and SEAT Leon FR use them too. Try the bigger brakes off the Leon Cupra/TTS/TT V6 as a cheap upgrade.


Can you use these with the standard calipers and if so does it really make any difference?


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Try the bigger brakes off the Leon Cupra/TTS/TT V6 as a cheap upgrade.


Dont they use bigger brakes and therefore the calipers will be different?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

maxamus007 said:


> wja96 said:
> 
> 
> > Try the bigger brakes off the Leon Cupra/TTS/TT V6 as a cheap upgrade.
> ...


Yes but you can pick up secondhand complete kits with little wear for ~450 pounds on some GTI/S3 forums. 4

Like this

http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index ... 876.0.html


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

As I understand it, the callipers are the same, you just need the discs and carriers.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

talk-torque said:


> As I understand it, the callipers are the same, you just need the discs and carriers.


The caliper on the R32/S3/TTS/3.2 TT is different from the 2.0T.

Basic caliper design is similar on R32/S3/Cupra & TTS/3.2 TT but the TT applications use a 340mm disc vs 345mm on the others. Pads are also different. Both kit types just bolt on to the 2.0T TT though 

Here is a view of the difference in the caliper size between the 312mm setup and the 340/345mm setup


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm not interested in fitting bigger discs. Cost too much all in.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

maxamus007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> What size brake discs does the 2.0 TFSI coupe 200bhp use?


Small. :lol:

  sorry.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

maxamus007 said:


> I'm not interested in fitting bigger discs. Cost too much all in.


To be honest, if you are not doing a few track days a year and haven't increased the performance of your car then there is no reason to upgrade the standard setup, maybe some better pads and braided lines but that's it


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed correction Coneem.

Swapping the discs and carriers is a common mod for Golfs, but the benefit of the larger TTS calliper is clear to see.

Sorry if I mislead anyone.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

talk-torque said:


> Thanks for the detailed correction Coneem.
> 
> Swapping the discs and carriers is a common mod for Golfs, but the benefit of the larger TTS calliper is clear to see.
> 
> Sorry if I mislead anyone.


Yeah I think that was the case with the MKI TT and the MKIV GTI


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

conneem said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not interested in fitting bigger discs. Cost too much all in.
> ...


No track days here and no remp as yet.

There are a few 312mm available on ebay. Some grooved and drilled whatever that does? Worth it?
What descent *brake discs and pads* are worth getting? I'm at a total loss in this area.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Well the pads are ok but im not to sure about the discs. They are unbranded, there are quite a few aftermarket discs manufacturers around though. Brembo, OMP to name a couple. I would stick to something branded other wise they might perform badly and potentially crack if not great quality.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Well the pads are ok but im not to sure about the discs. They are unbranded, there are quite a few aftermarket discs manufacturers around though. Brembo, OMP to name a couple. I would stick to something branded other wise they might perform badly and potentially crack if not great quality.


I edited before you replied. See above


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I think you edited 1 minute after I replied :lol:

Well it depends on what you want really. Everyday braking with cheap costs or a car that can stop well for higher costs. There are many different pads and discs to cater for what you want. If your not bothered about performance then go with something cheaper. Personally I think the brakes on a car are pretty important and would always over spec the pads and discs.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

How about these OMP discs: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMP-312mm-FRO ... 5199f990a1

And these OMP pads: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMP-R-S-FAST- ... 4aac4aa3a3
?

I assume these will be better than the Audi original ones???


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

OEM discs are good and the hub part don't corrode to easily (well not here in Ireland anyway, mine didn't for 3 years).

if you want to improve the looks, people advise to stay away from cheap drilled as they can form little cracks. Grooves/dimpled are fine though. I had drilled Zimmermann discs with my TTS setup and they were fine though.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

maxamus007 said:


> How about these OMP discs: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMP-312mm-FRO ... 5199f990a1
> 
> And these OMP pads: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMP-R-S-FAST- ... 4aac4aa3a3


The above no good then?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

maxamus007 said:


> How about these OMP discs: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMP-312mm-FRO ... 5199f990a1
> 
> And these OMP pads: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMP-R-S-FAST- ... 4aac4aa3a3
> ?
> ...


It depends on what you are looking for. Those OMP brakes will be one of the best about, the pads are for fast road and track use. Only downside is the potential extra brake dust and higher friction values (Will wear out quicker). I will be going to OMP stuff when my brakes are up (if I don't go big brake conversion before that) mainly because I will get a discount on the them. I have heard good reviews of ferodo DS2000 pads being one of the best around. I think you can't really go too wrong with quality made discs. Some will last longer, some may not be able to handle the heat so you could spend more on vented/drilled or slotted.

It's all down to your wallet. Generally the more you spend the better equipment you will use. However some variable's will last longer than others and stop better than other's.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > How about these OMP discs: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OMP-312mm-FRO ... 5199f990a1
> ...


Dont like the sound of the extra potential brake dust  Thats not what I want!

I want some descent good quality brakes and pads for the front but I also don't want to spend a fortune.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ferodo DS2500 Front Brake Pads have great reviews from what ive read. Seem to be the dog's privates! £150 on eBay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ferodo-DS2500 ... 3cba61b3c6

I might just stick with standard 312mm discs and possibly get the DS2500 pads?

Only negative about the DS2500 is they squeal when cold.


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

maxamus007 said:


> Ferodo DS2500 Front Brake Pads have great reviews from what ive read. Seem to be the dog's privates! £150 on eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ferodo-DS2500 ... 3cba61b3c6
> 
> ...


One thing with the DS2500's is that they don't have a wear sensor so you will get an error message on the dis unless you short the connection out 

Excellent pads though


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

conneem said:


> maxamus007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ferodo DS2500 Front Brake Pads have great reviews from what ive read. Seem to be the dog's privates! £150 on eBay.
> ...


Ahh thats not good.
Seeing as im gonenr get a good deal from local VW dealer, think i might just get the MK5 GTI discs and pads. I never had any problems with them on my MK5 GTI. Lets hope the discs/pads fit.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Another pad to put into the equation could be the pagid blue (RS4-2) used in both road and race cars. Quite pricey but would be fantastic. Here is some info- http://www.pagid-brake-pads.co.uk/car-brake-pads/volkswagen-golf.html Right at the bottom of the page. They seem to be a fantastic all round pad for road or track use, combine those with some uprated discs like the OMP one's and some braided line's and your looking at one hell of a pedal!

On the flip side the deal at VW does seem pretty decent :lol:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

If you want to save yourself a few quid, fit the discs and pads yourself. Really easy to do, and you can be sure you've applied copper grease to reduce brake noise and you can make sure you've bedded them in properly from brand new by putting some steady heat cycles through them.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

toot3954 said:


> If you want to save yourself a few quid, fit the discs and pads yourself. Really easy to do, and you can be sure you've applied copper grease to reduce brake noise and you can make sure you've bedded them in properly from brand new by putting some steady heat cycles through them.


I am useless with cars and no doubt would screw something up  
I'll make sure the master technician who will fit them for me on an evening "after-hours" applies copper grease and beds them in 

Managed to get some pads and brakes from my local VW dealer. 
Cost me £116.00 for a full set of pads and brakes for the front. 
The MK5 Golf GTI uses the same vented brake discs but the pads were not the same. The Passat CC uses the same pads so I got those. 
Installation cost is £40.00. So a total of £156.00!

Audi quoted me £310.00!

Saved £154.00!!


----------

